
Google CEO: Don't like Street View? 'Move' - Computerworld - awa
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9193129/Google_CEO_Don_t_like_Street_View_Move_?source=CTWNLE_nlt_pm_2010-10-26
======
devmonk
And street view would get ugly if a lot of people and businesses withdraw from
it, but I don't think that will happen. Google is probably going to get more
requests to have houses removed from street view with that kind of publicity,
though. In fact, I'd bet this makes the Tonight Show.

